# How much have you changed...



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

definitely a lot. i came here totally uneducated about golden retrievers having never owned one before... and now feel that while i still have a ton to learn, that i know WAY more than i used to. everyone here is very helpful


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh boy, have I changed in my thinking ....but I'm still learning too. Always new information coming on board building and changing what I already think I know.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the most education I received on any forum regarding Goldens, was on Golden Dogs Online. I learn something new here everyday too, but I was a new Golden owner in 2002 or 2003, and they taught me some invaluable lessons that have stuck with me forever.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't see your poll but will say I have changed lots in my golden thinking. It is s a great place to get advice and learn.


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm on a slow dial up and I think my post showed before I could fill in the poll questions : Hope the choices are clear enough and offer the range I was looking for. First poll I've posted here though.

I voted 100% changed and will do it different next time. That is... if I do add to our golden family and I think I will be happy to one day. Time will tell.

Tiffany


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I started learning at Chat Goldens, then here. 

Food-would have fed whatever grocery store dog food has nice pictures on the sack, wouldn't have known about corn being bad, would have given him our steak bones etc
Training-wouldn't have known to go to obedience classes, wouldn't have known what made a good teacher/class
Health-would have been clueless

and lastly

Breeding-would have thought breeding my dog was a good idea because he's good looking and I really love him. Would have had no idea about health clearances and how incredibly much work goes into a good breeding program.

Whew! Thank goodness I joined!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> Food-would have fed whatever grocery store dog food has nice pictures on the sack, wouldn't have known about corn being bad, would have given him our steak bones etc
> Training-wouldn't have known to go to obedience classes, wouldn't have known what made a good teacher/class
> Health-would have been clueless
> 
> ...


Me too - :

Tiffany


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

I was a lot less educated than I am now, but I don't have any regrets. I did alot of research before getting Bailey, but have still learnt heaps from here. My opinions are quite different now after hearing each side of various arguments. The biggest thing it changed for me was not getting Bailey neutered at 6 months old. I'm so glad I didn't take one word for it and instead found out the pros and cons for both sides to make a better informed decision.

I think that having now done the puppy thing once, a second dog would be slightly different to Bailey in some ways knowing what I know now about some stuff.


----------



## Taz Monkey (Feb 25, 2007)

I stumbled upon GRF just a year ago, and haver owned dogs on my own for about 5. I do learn new things everyday, but I was pretty confident in my knowledge before I came here. I do enjoy hearing stories and looking at pictures though!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have changed all of my thinking. Being more knowledgable in picking a breeder, food, getting more involved in rescue and helping people to be educated about the proper food and care of dogs. And love making so many new friends.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

i had to go with the already educated but I still learn things nearly everyday here.


----------

